# Manual de Microcontroladores PICs



## Manuel922 (Jul 6, 2009)

Este manual es de más de 2Mb de tamaño, por eso no puedo ponerlo por aquí.
Asi que lo subi a Megaupload.
Está en formato Word y comprimido con Winrar.
Tiene 111 páginas.

Para quien desee leerlo puede dscargarlo aqui:



Saludos a todos

Manuel


----------



## lequerica91 (Abr 19, 2010)

Una pregunta? ... este manual me dice las cualidades de los pics?? osea quiero saber las caracteristicas de cada pic ... alguien mpuede ayudar con eso?


----------

